
Could time be logarithmic? (2016) [pdf] - localhostdotdev
http://www.turbulence-online.com/Publications/log_time_cosmology_final_printed.pdf
======
localhostdotdev
found from a comment on the incorrect calculations of speed of the expansion
of the universe:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/bhoapu/hubble_finds_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/bhoapu/hubble_finds_the_universe_is_expanding_9_faster/elum0i0/)

